# The Bulls come to town



## gi0rdun

Bulls are on a 4 game win streak right now.

On the Bulls at Point Guard we have

Rose









Shooting Guard will probably be

Captain Kirk









Small Forward we have

Luol Deng









Starting at Power Forward will be

Taj Gibson









And at Center will be

Joakim Noah









On the Warriors,

The Point Guard will be

Stephen Curry









At shooting guard we have

Monta Ellis









At Small Forward will probably be (see I have no idea)

Anthony 'The Black Larry Bird' Morrow









At Power Forward we have

Corey Maggette









And at Center we have

Andris Biedrins









Tip off is at 1pm local time, 4pm Eastern.


----------



## Cris

> 7pm local time, 4pm Eastern.


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## King Joseus

Interesting choice of photos. Bulls ought to win this one, but who knows with them...


----------



## gi0rdun

Man I just found out Anthony Morrow was injured so he's out too. Anyway I think Vlad Rad will get the nod instead of Morrow then. It's always fun to guess the Warriors starting line up.


----------



## gi0rdun

Alright so here's a game we're gonna play. It's called guess the Warriors starting line up.

My prediction is

Monta Ellis
Stephen Curry
Corey Maggette
Vladimir Radmanovic
Andris Biedrins


----------



## Basel

Should be a high scoring game.


----------



## Basel

Ellis
Curry
Biedrins
Maggette
George


----------



## Luke

The Bulls are playing really well lately and I expect Rose to keep up his high level of play.


----------



## gi0rdun

Basel wins. Good call on Devean George.

Jan 17 Radmanovic (Achilles) will not play in Monday's game against the Bulls, CSN Bay Area reports.

Recommendation: Monday's game will be the second game in row that Radmanovic will miss. 

Cheater.


----------



## gi0rdun

Maggette has been pretty efficient.


----------



## gi0rdun

8 Blocks by Biedrins.


----------



## gi0rdun

Warriors pulling ahead!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

Monta is such a ****ing ballhog. We're up 19.


----------



## gi0rdun

Monta you're hurting people's stats in Fantasy.


----------



## Basel

:laugh:

I didn't cheat. I knew Radmanovic was hurt before reading anything today.

Nice win for the Warriors.


----------



## Luke

Wow; when the only Bull that shows up is John Salmons, you know they're in for a long night.

Oh, and I know Monta Ellis is putting up really nice stats on the season and everything, but Jesus Christ he's one of the biggest ball hogs I've ever seen in my life. 39 shots? Really? He wasn't even shooting particurally well, and it's not like he's on the Kobe/Wade level to where you can get away with shooting that much. Pass the damn ball.


----------

